# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  بعد اذن الادارة (استايل السنة الثالثة) رايكم وملاحظاتكم

## الغسينابي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
وكل سنة وانت طيبين وكل سنة والمنبر في تقدم وازدهار 
يارب وبمناسبة مرور السنة الثالثة حاولنا نعمل حاجة وتكون هديتنا للمنبر واعضاءه 
محاولة لتصميم
استايل السنة الثالة 
صورة للاستيل من المنتدي 
 
مميزات الاستايل 
1- متوافق مع كل المتصفحات وخاصة الاكسبلور 
2- تأطير الجداول بنسبة 95% 
3- موزع بخاصية css
المشاهدة علي الطبيعة 
من هنا 
وياريت ملاحظاتكم وتقييمكم للتجربة
ملاحظة :- في خطوط في الصورة دي من البرنامج المستخدم للتصوير كامل الشاشة 
بس المشاهدة علي الطبيعة افضل من خلال الرابط
*

----------


## midris3

*الصورة ما واضحة
حتى لمن تتكبر
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*رائع         .
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*استايل لذيذ جدا .. تشكر
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الفكرة رائعة
محول للإدارة الفنية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بصراحة شديدة استايل رائع جدا
بس ياريت يااخوان مانغير في التقنيات كتير
لانه المنبر ده احسن منتدى يمكنك الدخول اليه خاصة صندوق الردود

*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*والله في وجة نظري ومعرفتي القليلة باسلوب التصاميم اري انه جيد جدا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*والله استايل تحفه وروعه ما بعدها روعه ..
بس الخط الافتراضي لو تغير الى Verdana أو Arial Black يكون أفضل ..



*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكورين علي المرور جميعا وربنا يديكم العافية 
تفويتة
استاذ احمد الحبر الخط بتاع شنو خط المنتدي ام الصفحة
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

الصورة ما واضحة
حتى لمن تتكبر



شاهد من الرابط ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بصراحة شديدة استايل رائع جدا
بس ياريت يااخوان مانغير في التقنيات كتير
لانه المنبر ده احسن منتدى يمكنك الدخول اليه خاصة صندوق الردود



تسلم الحبيب مريخابي كسلاوي علي الكلام الطيب
الاستايل مافيه اي تقنية جديدة استايل عادي جدا
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*استايل بالجد رهيب
تشكر علي المجهود
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red star
					

استايل بالجد رهيب
تشكر علي المجهود



تسلم ياحبيب يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*ماشاء الله عيني بارده . . . اقول شنو بس زحمت الهدر خلي اللمسات بسيطه وليك قعده . . بقيت محتاج المره وينك ياعجبكو من الكلام دا
                        	*

----------


## zorba

*أجمل الحلوين وين عيونك وين
من أجل التصميمات التي اطلعت عليها
ربنا يوفق الجميع
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

ماشاء الله عيني بارده . . . اقول شنو بس زحمت الهدر خلي اللمسات بسيطه وليك قعده . . بقيت محتاج المره وينك ياعجبكو من الكلام دا



انت ذاتك وين واقع







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zorba
					

أجمل الحلوين وين عيونك وين
من أجل التصميمات التي اطلعت عليها
ربنا يوفق الجميع



 تسلم ياغالي
                        	*

----------

